# Hammock problems (with pics)



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 21, 2011)

So I just get home today from work and start to check on the pets. When I get to Yaddle I see her and couldn't help but laugh  This is what I saw...

Yaddle had a Hammock problems today. Looks like another suction cup malfunction, lol. Seems like I have to restick the cups on everyday now  







I don't think she had a good day. She didn't look happy.






But I think I might know what will cheer her up. Some hornworms and some cuddling might do the trick


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 21, 2011)

Funny! That is one good lookin' Beardie!


----------



## coreyc (Sep 21, 2011)

Great pic's what a face


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 21, 2011)

Thank you 

The poor hammock has a hard time holding her up, lol. I can't really blame it, she is a chunky girl, lol. She is my younger and yet bigger beardie.

This is the day we got her when she was 3 months old.






This is her just under a year old. What can I say, she loves her bugs, lol


----------



## terryo (Sep 21, 2011)

If I was able to bring another tank in this house...................


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Sep 21, 2011)

terryo said:


> If I was able to bring another tank in this house...................



Common, I'm sure you got a space for just one more tank


----------



## Turtle Guru (Sep 21, 2011)

LOL great pictures 
Thank the LORD


----------



## jbean7916 (Sep 22, 2011)

I can't get my beardies hammock to stick either. She a chunky bug just like yours is!!


----------



## Floof (Oct 5, 2011)

LOL. She is a chubby little one! Makes me feel bad, my boy looks so scrawny compared to her... (But, he's super stubborn about his greens, and I'm super stubborn about making him eat them, so that probably has something to do with it... lol!)

Mmmm. Hornworms! That's mine's favorite, too. He's going to be mad at me tomorrow. We're getting a box from Mulberry Farms that _won't_ have hornworms in it. OMG! What a travesty! Guess I better be breaking out the roaches and pumpkin to make up for it...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Oct 5, 2011)

Hehe. 
She does not look too impressed.

She's got that look that people give you when they do the roll-fall out of a hammock. Only instead of falling out of it she just can't get in it. 

She's pretty.


----------

